# IBM ThinkPad - no operating system found!



## samud (Nov 8, 2007)

IBM ThinkPad - no operating system found!

This IBM issue is not new to various support forums.
Everyone has help ideas but no one claims they have solved the no boot/ no OS/ no HD issue.

I have an IBM ThinkPad R31, running original OS, XP service pack 2.
256 Ram, one CDROM, no floppy.


Worked like a charm until a couple of days ago.

Trying to boot PC hangs for about 5-10 minutes and then shows…
“PEX E61 Media test failure. Check cable
PXE MOF exiting Intel PXE.ROM
Operating system not found”

Following the forums advice I have. 
Reset BIOS defaults = same error
Set first boot device to hd = same error
Was able to get it to boot to CDROM and find Recovery disk. Ran disk doctor and all ok.
This being a Laptop I have limited resources to interchange, no extra HD etc.

From there I did full recovery, format drive and install OS again. During this restore the PC automatically rebooted itself with out a problem. (this tells me the HD should be OK)

Finally went into windows again PC worked great. Loaded Inet and connected. Turned PC off for the night and next day back to above no OS found message.

Now it will not find any boot device I select in BIOS. So can’t even start recovery cd again.
Note: When booting I get the IBM ThinkPad splash screen for 10-15 minutes then No OS msg.
If I select F1 (BIOS) or F12 (Boot device) it still takes a long time for it to get to the respective screen.
F11 (to invoke the IBM Product recovery program) just sits there and does nothing.
That is why I went to the recovery CDs.
I have…
R&R battery and HD, cleaned contacts, checked for bad or loose pins.
Disconnected RTC battery and reconnected after 15 minutes clearing CMOS memory.
The BIOS does not show the HD parameters. Ie: it does not see the HD.

What is the common denominator with out spending a lot of cash replacing parts?


----------



## flynshue (Apr 13, 2007)

Two things I would try are:

Change the CMOS battery
Try taking the hard drive out and hooking it up to another machine to run some more diagnostics on it.


----------



## samud (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. My battery shows 3.13 volts. All I can find or order on net are Refurbished / reconditioned ones. And it will cost about $ 30.00 With shipping. Now that is a big risk. Am able to disconnect Cmos battery and let CMOS drain. Reconnecting battery and going to Bios setup gets me back to into windows. But the next time I shutdown and restart = no OS found! This is consistant. Initially on the boot I get the HD light/icon working just momentarilly, then a few minutes of no activity I get the fail msg. Do not have another HD handy or a PC to try this one on. I will visit a PC shop to see if they will try another drive in my pc on the premis that if it works I will buy it.
Appreciate your help. Will post results.
Dan


----------



## samud (Nov 8, 2007)

$25.00 (shipping included) for new CMOS battery. PC still acting same. No OS Found???


----------

